# Huntington, WV Senior Male, looks Pure Bred



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

STATUS:Stray 
APPROXIMATE AGE:8+ Years 
COMMENTS: 
DATE AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION:03-04 
ADOPTION FEE: $60 

**The shelter's adoption fee includes a certificate for spaying/neutering which is required under the adoption agreement.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This shelter is not far from us-we would be glad to offer assistance to any rescue that is interested.


----------



## dumasgsd (May 13, 2003)

Can someone evaluate him?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13189291


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Huntington-Cabell-Wayne Shelter 
Huntington, WV 
304-696-5551


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump
does anyone have temperament info for Anna?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

